# VM Tivo Pronto CCF



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I've just setup my Philips Pronto NG (RU990) to operate the VM TiVo (as well as the S1 TiVo it did before).

If anyone wants the CCF file (using a set of "Mark Nolan" TiVo graphics originally from Remote Central) then PM me or reply here 

Alternately, if anyone wants a specific IR code for a button, I have them all mapped except for "Text" (it does nothing yet) - Subtitles (I'm not going to use those and can get to them with Info) and "Last Channel".


----------



## sirshambling (Sep 8, 2015)

A long shot I know but if you bare still active in this froum I'd really appreciate a copy of your Pronto codes for the VM Tivo box. My Pronto is still hanging on (just) and I've moved to VM from sky and am looking for a quick way to integrate my new Tivo.

Thanks very much. John.


----------



## Unique Tech 1 (Oct 11, 2015)

sirshambling said:


> A long shot I know but if you bare still active in this froum I'd really appreciate a copy of your Pronto codes for the VM Tivo box. My Pronto is still hanging on (just) and I've moved to VM from sky and am looking for a quick way to integrate my new Tivo.
> 
> Thanks very much. John.


Did you manage to get the codes ?
I need them also if you did.
Would appreciate it . Gary


----------

